# Wallace Rose



## dorrien rose (Feb 21, 2007)

I am trying to find out some information on the Wallace Rose. She was in a collison in the Thames with the Swedish motor vessel Yvonne in 1954 and sank. Would anyone know if there were any casualties?.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Dorrien,morning.In the book Mersey Rovers by R.S.Fenton,there is no mention of any casualties on the Wallace Rose after her collision with the Yvonne.Ted


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

From the Times dated Wednesday, January, 27, 1954

COLLIER SUNK IN THAMES
EIGHT MEN MISSING AFTER COLLISION
Wednesday, Jan 27, 1954
A British collier, the Wallace Rose (632 tons), sank in the Thames off Erith, Kent, last night after being in collision with a Swedish vessel, the Yvonne (4,138 tons). Two survivors from the collier were picked up by the Yvonne, but eight of the crew are missing.
The collier was going down river on the Essex side and the Swedish ship was coming up. The night was clear, with no trace of fog. The collier sank almost immediately, leaving no trace on the surface. Early this morning the position of the wreck was ascertained.
The Yvonne proceeded to Gravesend after the collision which occurred at about 9 pm. River police searched for survivors. A wreckship with its green warning light took up position at the spot where the collision occurred. 
The two survivors picked up by the Yvonne were William Cleary aged 35 boatswain of Stella Gardens, Dublin, and Jackson Abokie, aged 45, a coloured deckhand, of Bridson Street, Liverpool. Both were suffering from the effects of immersion, but their condition was not serious.
The Wallace Rose was registered at Liverpool and owned by Hughes Holden Shipping, Ltd, of Swansea. She was built in 1931. She was sailing from Cannes to the Thames with a load of (s)lag'. Her skipper was Captain McCourt, an Irishman. The collier traded between Swansea and other British ports and was also in a regular coal run to France.
The Yvonne is owned by Rederi A/B Disa and registered at Stockholm. She was built in 1945 at Gothenburg.

Captain McCourt was awarded the DSC during Operation Neptune while on WALLACE ROSE in 1944. http://www.mercantilemarine.org/showthread.php?t=3235

Regards


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

pictures of Wallace Rose before and after collision on www.photoship.co.uk


----------



## dorrien rose (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you all for your information . Captain MC COURT was from Newry in Co Down N Ireland . 
all the best 
Tommy


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Wallace Rose used to load granite at Penmaenmawr, N Wales pre WW2 - saw her several times !


----------



## PKM (Nov 10, 2010)

Patrick Connolly, my grandfather (never knew him) was aboard Wallace Rose, as was a Robert Costello (Balbriggan). My grandfather lived in Stella Gardens, Irishtown, Dublin and was aged 60 at the time. Another man, also from Stella Gardens was William Cleary who survived. My mother told me that Jackson Abokie was killed a year later in a road accident, but I cannot confirm this. My grandfather's body was not found for about 10 weeks - he was the father of 11 children. Newpaper cuttings of the time said he worked on the sister ship the Moelfre Rose, until the previous October (1953), when she was sent for repairs to South Shields. The ship was on its way from Cannes, France and was carrying coal**** when it was hit by the Yvonne. Other names mentioned in the newspapers at the time were John Flett (61), a native of Scotland, James Ball, probably also a deckhand, the engineer Daniel P Dooge and of course, Captain Leo McCourt.


----------



## Nonie041 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello @PKM. Patrick Connolly was my great grandfather, small world. My Dad has often told us the story of The Wallace Rose and how Patrick wasn't found for weeks. We were looking up information on the ship tonight and came across your post. It would be great to make a connection with you.


----------



## Jan McCourt (Apr 29, 2021)

I have come very late to this thread, but if any of you are still around...Captain Patrick Leo McCourt was my Uncle & I am just finding more out about him & my family


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Jan,

Patrick Leo McCourt b. Newry 1903. I have a MN photo of him as a young AB probably taken between 1918 -1921 send me your email address by private conversation and I will send it on.
His CRS 10 - service record - from Jan 1941 until his death in 1954 should be held at the National Archives Kew in piece BT 382/1072 this file should list all of his ships but is best obtained by visit to Kew or via a researcher.
His Combined Office Merchant Navy Operations [COMNO] Pouch is held at Kew in piece BT 391/70/128 this takes to do with service at Normandy 'D' Day and beyond. 

ss WALACE ROSE, British Coaster, Richard Hughes & Co. 632 tons. Built in 1931. Survived the war.

London Gazette 19 December 1944 - For services during Operation Neptune - the Allied invasion of Normandy.
McCourt, Patrick Leo - Captain - DSC
Buchanan, Frank - Fireman - MID
Nolan, Thomas - Chief Officer - MID

The crew of the WALACE ROSE when the ship was in a collision in the Thames in 1954 reads as follows:

Patrick Leo McCourt, Master
Stewart Miller Squires, Mate
John Flett, Chief Engineer
Dennis Patrick Dooge, 2nd Engineer
James Ball, Cook/Steward
B. Collin, Fireman
George Harrison, Fireman
Patrick Connolly. AB

Survivors
William Cleary, Boatswain
Jackson Abokie, Deckhand 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Jan McCourt (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi Hugh, that's incredibly kind. Thank you. My email: [email protected]


----------



## Claudia Aufschnaiter (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you so much for this information. 

John Flett was my great-grandfather.


----------



## Jan McCourt (Apr 29, 2021)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Jan,
> 
> Patrick Leo McCourt b. Newry 1903. I have a MN photo of him as a young AB probably taken between 1918 -1921 send me your email address by private conversation and I will send it on.
> His CRS 10 - service record - from Jan 1941 until his death in 1954 should be held at the National Archives Kew in piece BT 382/1072 this file should list all of his ships but is best obtained by visit to Kew or via a researcher.
> ...





Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Jan,
> 
> Patrick Leo McCourt b. Newry 1903. I have a MN photo of him as a young AB probably taken between 1918 -1921 send me your email address by private conversation and I will send it on.
> His CRS 10 - service record - from Jan 1941 until his death in 1954 should be held at the National Archives Kew in piece BT 382/1072 this file should list all of his ships but is best obtained by visit to Kew or via a researcher.
> ...


Hi Hugh, I never heard back from you about the photograph. I am on [email protected] and would be very grateful. I am now in touch with his daughter and granddaughter
Many thanks again, Regards
Jan McCourt


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Jan,
Oh I wondered why I did not get any acknowledgement of reciept but the email appears to be correct and was sent on 29th April at 8pm. I will dig it out and send it to you again as soon as I get a minute.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Jan McCourt (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks Hugh, just checked & there is no sign of it. I'll wait wit hbated breath


----------



## Frank R ARKLOW (Sep 2, 2021)

dorrien rose said:


> I am trying to find out some information on the Wallace Rose. She was in a collison in the Thames with the Swedish motor vessel Yvonne in 1954 and sank. Would anyone know if there were any casualties?.


My grandfather captained the Wallace Rose in WWII


----------



## Frank R ARKLOW (Sep 2, 2021)

Frank R ARKLOW said:


> My grandfather captained the Wallace Rose in WWII


Matthew Shelton of Arklow


----------



## Jan McCourt (Apr 29, 2021)

That's fascinating. Captain Patrick Leo McCourt, my uncle was her Captain in Operation Neptune as you can see above. As he was when she was sunk in the Thames and he was killed. It is my understanding that none of the many families left bereaved ever received any compensation


----------



## Frank R ARKLOW (Sep 2, 2021)

hi Jan Nice to connect. I must check when my grandfather changed ships. This is of interest re the rescue D/S Rask - Norwegian Merchant Fleet 1939-1945


----------



## Graeme A (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi All,

I hope I’m not too late to this thread.

My great grandfather was Stuart Miller Squires who was lost on the Wallace Rose. I only found this out 2 days ago whilst my mother was showing me some photographs (he was my mums Grandfather). I came across the newspaper cutting in the box with them. It was from the Liverpool Echo. Unfortunately she never met him as she wasn’t even 1 when he died.

It’s been interesting to read some of the information as I can’t find too much on the internet.

Graeme


----------



## Jan McCourt (Apr 29, 2021)

Hello Graeme. Its never too late to join this thread it seems. It started back in 2010. My Uncle Leo McCourt was Captain and your Great Grandfather was mate. Both lost that sad day. It would be fascinating to know more about their lives. I have learned that Captain Leo thought poorly of Swedish seamanship in general and expressed this view often, long before this happened. I have no photographs of my Uncle from that time. Is the cutting the same one featured here?
Jan


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi and welcome Graeme,
Stuart Miller Squires b. 3.3.1893 - Isle of Man joined the RNR in 1915 serving on Admiralty trawlers and demobed in 1919.
You may be in luck as he has 2 cards one from 1919 [CR10] and another from 1950 [CR1] both with photos.
His RNR record is available to download along with his WW1 medal file but I cannot see a medal file for WW2 so next of kin may wish to contact the RSS in Cardiff to find out if he has a suriving entitlement. If not, then with the releveant proof of service his medals could be sent to his next of kin free of charge - although the evidence would need to be obtained by the applicant first.
During WW1 he was on Admiralty trawlers and was awarded the 1914-15 Star, British War Medal, Victory Medal and the Mercantile Marine Medal.
Any questions please feel free. If you wish to have any of the information provided then send me your email address via a private message and I will send them on to you.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Graeme A (Dec 2, 2021)

Jan McCourt said:


> Hello Graeme. Its never too late to join this thread it seems. It started back in 2010. My Uncle Leo McCourt was Captain and your Great Grandfather was mate. Both lost that sad day. It would be fascinating to know more about their lives. I have learned that Captain Leo thought poorly of Swedish seamanship in general and expressed this view often, long before this happened. I have no photographs of my Uncle from that time. Is the cutting the same one featured here?
> Jan


Hi Jan,

Yes I only found this all out the other day so it’s been a lot to take in and look at. The cutting is from from the Liverpool Echo that a member of my family obviously cut out at the time, probably my grandad.

Thanks for that information. I’m going to look to compile a do***ent for my mum with all the information I can find.

Graeme


----------



## Graeme A (Dec 2, 2021)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi and welcome Graeme,
> Stuart Miller Squires b. 3.3.1893 - Isle of Man joined the RNR in 1915 serving on Admiralty trawlers and demobed in 1919.
> You may be in luck as he has 2 cards one from 1919 [CR10] and another from 1950 [CR1] both with photos.
> His RNR record is available to download along with his WW1 medal file but I cannot see a medal file for WW2 so next of kin may wish to contact the RSS in Cardiff to find out if he has a suriving entitlement. If not, then with the releveant proof of service his medals could be sent to his next of kin free of charge - although the evidence would need to be obtained by the applicant first.
> ...


Hi Hugh,

All I can say is wow! Thank you so much, my mum never even knew he was born in the Isle of Man, or his parents names.

I’d like to get the other records etc but I’m not sure what half of the abbreviations mean I’m sorry. I downloaded the two do***ents from the national archives showing his enrolment etc.

Could you point me in the right direction if I send you my email in a message?

Once again I can’t thank you enough!

Graeme


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Graeme,
Check your private messages as I have sent details to you.
Oh, I forgot to mention his WW2 service record, called a Form CRS 10, should be held at TNA Kew in piece BT 382/1696 
This file will detail his service from Jan, 1941 until his death on WALLACE ROSE. Unfortunately, the file is best obtained by a visit to the archives or via a researcher. In the absence of his discharge book this file will help as evidence of service for WW2 medal application.
Any questions please feel free.
Regards
Hugh


----------

